

Amazon granted patent for common photography setup - LukeB_UK
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/8/5696356/amazon-inexplicably-granted-patent-for-common-photography-flash-setup

======
lingben
reminds me of this earlier yoga video patent:
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2013/12/13...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-
switch/wp/2013/12/13/a-yoga-patent-heres-why-the-uspto-approves-so-many-
dubious-applications/)

